

"What I Love About Heroku" (Salesforce.com VP on acquisition) - jeremyjarvis
http://blog.sforce.com/sforce/2010/12/what-i-love-about-heroku.html

======
brown9-2
For a bit more background, Parker Harris is one of the co-founders of
Salesforce.com and responsible for all of it's technology and software
development.

